# The Doncaster Stock Thread!



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Often or not people create threads asking who will be bring what to Donny this year.
So come on guys, what are you bringing to the June 2011 Doncaster Show?
:no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Myself, my boyfriend, my aunty and hopefully a few hundred quid spending money :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Becky said:


> Myself, my boyfriend, my aunty and hopefully a few hundred quid spending money :lol2:


Thing is you go in there not having a clue of what unusual (and some of the usual) things that will be there. 

My partner and I will be picking up or Argus from MonitorMad anyway but I will be looking for something else... and have some relative newbies coming with us who have a wallet of cash desperate for ideas of what they want.

Everyone says that people should have vivs set up before hand, but if you are going there unsure of what you want that cant be done.. so come on guys.. :2thumb:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

What are the dates and will there be invents for sale there?


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

ive ebeen trying find out the same what people r taking as dodnt want take the long drive if nothing there lol plus want set things up at home ready 

the show is 26th june there r usualy few inverts there have been in past


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Everything on our website at www.lizardplanet.co.uk, including:

Jumbo Boulder Hides
MagNaturals
SIMs

and accessories!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

I cannot wait for this show! Hoping to find a normal hognose,honduran milk snake,maube another corn and if I see any female spotteds i shall take one lol also picking up 2 new leopard geckos .


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind knowing what inverts will be available. Gutted I didn;t go to the last BTS show, would have loved one of those Madagascan land crabs . Is there even a remote chance of that sort of thing being there or do I need a more invert-centred show?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill be taking Phantasmal dart frog (Epipedobates anthonyi) froglets and tadpoles (c/b by myself), various plants and the following livefoods:

Bean weevil cultures (Callosobruchus maculatus) 
Tropical springtails (Seira sp.) 
Common white springtails (Folsomia candida) 
Small white tropical springtails (Unknown)
Temperate blue springtails (Podura sp.)
Whiteworm cultures (Enchytraeus albidus) 
Microworm cultures (Panagrellus redivivus) 
Vinegar eel cultures (Turbatrix aceti) 
Dwarf tropical woodlice (Trichorhina tomentosa) 
Orange morph common rough woodlice (Porcelio scaber orange)

And depending on the amount i have pea aphids and grain weevils

Hope to see you all there!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

berksmike said:


> Ill be taking Phantasmal dart frog (Epipedobates anthonyi) froglets and tadpoles (c/b by myself), various plants and the following livefoods:
> 
> Bean weevil cultures (Callosobruchus maculatus)
> Tropical springtails (Seira sp.)
> ...


 
How much will you be selling your phantantasmal darts for please? How many have you got? PM me if you like . Cheers


----------



## RichardVB (May 22, 2010)

To JustJordan:

I totally agree that it isn't much use having to have vivs set up before hand, when you may not know what you'll be buying!

This might work for the people who keep a LOT of snakes, and therefore will most likely have a set up of some kind that they could drop an animal into, even just until something more permanent is arranged. However, for those of us who have a smaller number of animals this isn't necessarily the case.

Therefore maybe someone might want to consider selling RUBS (perhaps they do?) at the show or simply try to give better information on what will be available in advance, so that preparations can be made.


----------



## ashnsam (Aug 29, 2010)

Will equipment be sold on the day as well or is it just the reptiles? 

Sounds like a good day is there any entrance fee? And is it at Donny Dome? I only live 30 mins away so will probably come down if I don't have to work. x


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Donny show....*



ashnsam said:


> Will equipment be sold on the day as well or is it just the reptiles?
> 
> Sounds like a good day is there any entrance fee? And is it at Donny Dome? I only live 30 mins away so will probably come down if I don't have to work. x



_*Yes and yes...
heres the IHS with info....*_

2011 IHS Breeders Meetings

_*there is usually a mix of reps (most common being Leo's/Cresties/Beardies plus lots of assorted snakes) plus live food and smaller equipment bits and peices, maybe a few buggy bits and phibs too, but not much. Always good though and a great place to meet loads of peeps from on here.*__*.....Mike i will def come say hi! and get some more custodians!*_


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Ill be taking Phantasmal dart frog (Epipedobates anthonyi) froglets and tadpoles (c/b by myself), various plants and the following livefoods:
> 
> Bean weevil cultures (Callosobruchus maculatus)
> Tropical springtails (Seira sp.)
> ...


 
How much are your tropical spring tail and dwarf tropical woodlice cultures?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

loonymoony said:


> _*Mike i will def come say hi! and get some more custodians!*_


Cheers Lunar - see you there!



Spuddy said:


> How much are your tropical spring tail and dwarf tropical woodlice cultures?


Most of my springtail species are £3 each (the exception being the blue springs which are £4)
Plus will be doing extra large 2L cultures of the trop springs for £10.
The dwarf tropical woodlice cultures will be £4.50 but will not have a very large number of these.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

will be looking out for a nice sharp female... *crosses fingers*


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im after an 08 or older normal female hognose. Anybody taking any?


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*donnie geckos*

hi anyone taking any other geckos than leos????? if so pm me as part reason attending also after some young chemeleons


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

cbarnes1987 said:


> Im after an 08 or older normal female hognose. Anybody taking any?


 also would like to know too :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm after locality boas - anyone got anything???


----------

